# Chemical treatment



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome Jeff. As a fifth year beekeeper you are already more experienced than many of "experts" here on Beesource. . The short answer is yes, there is nothing mutually exclusive about the products that treat for nosema and varroa. The more in depth answer is to first ascertain that you have a problem and then to follow the label instructions closely. MAQS can be a pretty harsh jolt to a hive when the temps are high. Nosema can be a tough diagnosis without some microscopic testing.


----------



## indianajeff (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Jim; When I installed my Italians this spring they've had the tell tale signs of nosema...tan blotches all over the hive and my suit. The experienced beekeepers said not to worry that it was just stress from shipping.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

They may be right. Bees that are confined for more than a couple of days need to get their "business done". I wouldn't take that as a sure sign of Nosema. I might suggest checking with your local bee inspector as to the rate of nosema being found in the area.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

the symptoms of nosema ceranae do not include dysentery. That is a symptom of nosema apis, which is being replaced in most hives by ceranae. I agree with Jim that microscopic inspection is warranted if you suspect nosema before treating. Fumigilan B is a nasty antibiotic which is banned in Europe. There are also studies that indicate it is not curative for nosema.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

...and the latest research is that CERANAE is far more prevalent than Apis.


----------



## Zoo (Aug 13, 2013)

[ I have been speaking to a research scientist who has be working in a government funded research centre who has advised that they are looking at the correlation of GMC (genetically modified crops ) to bee mites and their increase potency to killing Bee's.

QUOTE=indianajeff;982886]I think this is my fifth year at bees but I still consider myself a newbee because I've only have had two hives so far to make it through the winter. I haven't used any chemicals as of yet but that's about to change. I've purchased Apistan and then MAQS thinking that might be less harmful then the Apistan. I also bought some Fumigilan B. My question is can you treat for mites and nosema at the same time?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoo (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you heard of any one mentioning this 




Zoo said:


> [ I have been speaking to a research scientist who has be working in a government funded research centre who has advised that they are looking at the correlation of GMC (genetically modified crops ) to bee mites and their increase potency to killing Bee's.
> 
> QUOTE=indianajeff;982886]I think this is my fifth year at bees but I still consider myself a newbee because I've only have had two hives so far to make it through the winter. I haven't used any chemicals as of yet but that's about to change. I've purchased Apistan and then MAQS thinking that might be less harmful then the Apistan. I also bought some Fumigilan B. My question is can you treat for mites and nosema at the same time?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoo (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been speaking to a research scientist who has be working in a government funded research centre who has advised that they are looking at the correlation of GMC (genetically modified crops ) to bee mites and their increase potency to killing Bee's.



indianajeff said:


> Thanks Jim; When I installed my Italians this spring they've had the tell tale signs of nosema...tan blotches all over the hive and my suit. The experienced beekeepers said not to worry that it was just stress from shipping.


----------



## Zoo (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you heard anyone mentioning this before as it seems that since the proliferation of gmc mites have engulfed the bee population with deadly effect


----------

